# New Plants from Menagerie



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Just picked up a few more plants at Menagerie; Rotala macrandra, Rotala wallichii and Ottelia ovalifolia (swamp lily).

Has anyone had any experience with these plants? the r. macrandra is supposed to be difficult but we have high light and pressurized CO2 as well as macro and micro dosing so I hope it'll be okay.


----------



## Ne-1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I picked up some of that Rotala wallichii on Thursday. Can't really say how its doing yet. I also have high light and CO2


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

it's a stunning plant, much more beautiful than the photo.


----------

